# Where to buy a new computer



## debodun (Jul 28, 2017)

Out of curiosity, since my current system is going for 6 years old, I looked online at the closest WalMart and Target stores to see what was in stock in the way of desktops. They are either out of stock or I'd have to order online and have it delivered to the store (which probably requires a credit card). What's going on with the computer shortage? It's like brick & mortar stores do not stock much anymore.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jul 28, 2017)

You might try Costco, I think they still carry one or two. Desktop computers are quickly going out of style, too big and clunky for home use. We much prefer our little 11" Google Chromebooks with the Chrome operating system. Very fast and will do everything a desktop can do. We buy them online at the Google Store.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 28, 2017)

*where to buy computer*

Order online and have it delivered to your house, My daughter bought me a new desktop last year for my birthday. Had it delivered to my house and she came over and set it up.  Think she ordered from HP.  There is no shortage.  I looked online at Walmart, Sams, Best Buy, Dell and HP before she got me one.  I would rather use a credit card so I can cancel the transaction if there is a problem.  Would not buy from a regular store as I would have to get it home on my own and I would not be able to by myself.  Thank God for online shopping for everything these days.  I was amazed at how lightweight this one is.  Hardly weighs anything.  Quite a change from my old one.  Even has touch screen which I like but prefer a mouse.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2017)

Desktops seem to be phasing out. I am so glad to have my laptop now! No more being tied to a desk in the same room. I can sit comfortably on the couch, chair or loveseat with it on my lap; or the dining table, my deck or follow a recipe in the kitchen. It's lightweight. It's battery powered too, if you like.

Moving the cursor was new and difficult for me so back to Walmart for a $12.00 wireless mouse. You just insert the little chip in the side of the laptop.

Why not consider  lappy over a desktop? My Hewlit-Packard was about $300.00.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 28, 2017)

I bought my new  "All-in-One"  Dell  desktop  @  Best Buy.  It's neat;  no big tower etc.

The monitor IS the computer.  Other parts: keyboard and the mouse.  That's IT !   Luv it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 28, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I bought my new  "All-in-One"  Dell  desktop  @  Best Buy.


Dell, at Best Buy also.  Just a standard desktop.  I'm always afraid something will be wrong with one purchased online, and I'll have a hassle returning it.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2017)

My son sent me an I pad mini.  I love it.  

I also have an Android Acer Tablet.  Not as good as the I pad.

I also have a tower desktop that is old but still working.

Now with wireless printers the tablets are very handy.  You can print to them wirelessly.

And of course my Samsung cell phone.  That's amazing technology when you think of it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2017)

I bought my last one at Walmart, took it home from the store.  Reasonably priced HP desktop with monitor.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 28, 2017)

Check out Best Buy and/or Costco, I hear Costco is good about resolving problems with electronics purchases.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 28, 2017)

I always buy mine (and I used to buy the ones for work, too) from the Dell Outlet online. They have great deals on overstocked models, etc.  The people who work there are great at advising you on what the jargon means, what specifications you need for what you want to do -- for instance if you're a serious gamer you need a whole different computer than the one that would be just fine for me.  I get easily lost in rams and gigabytes.


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2017)

I don't have a credit or debit card, so I can't buy online. I am a strictly cash transaction person.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 29, 2017)

Timetrvlr said:


> You might try Costco, I think they still carry one or two. Desktop computers are quickly going out of style, too big and clunky for home use. We much prefer our little 11" Google Chromebooks with the Chrome operating system. Very fast and will do everything a desktop can do. We buy them online at the Google Store.



I also use an 11" Chromebook and love it....no more security worries, and it is small enough
to travel with.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 29, 2017)

For most users, the average Dell or HP system is more than adequate.  However, these common brands of systems use marginal quality components, IMO., and a large portion of the price is for the "name".  If anyone wants a Serious system, that is built with high quality components, at a price not much more than the "store" brands, I would recommend a system called CyberPowerPC.  This small company builds everything from basic home systems, to some of the most powerful  PC's available.....and they can even be ordered from Walmart. 

https://www.walmart.com/search/?pag..._low&typeahead=cyberpower#searchProductResult


----------



## Deucemoi (Jul 29, 2017)

check out local pawn shops


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 29, 2017)

debodun said:


> I don't have a credit or debit card, so I can't buy online. I am a strictly cash transaction person.



Unfortunately, it is going to get harder and harder to find things in brick-and-mortar stores.  Most of them don't stock all that much of anything anymore.


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2017)

Maybe I can go back to the store where I first bought the one I have now - it's a repair shop and they sell refurbs and they accepted my personal check. However, their stock depends on how many they've been able to cobble together. I think what they do is take an old system that was surrendered or unclaimed, wipe the HD, install an OS and upgrade the memory. I know when I tried to get online help with a problem once, they asked me about some specs on my system. Then they refused to help saying I had pirated software - the OS didn't jive with the hardware, or some such explanation. What the shop probably does is have a "blanket" software license and loads whatever is needed on all the computers they offer for sale. I know I didn't get any recovery disks when I bought it. I think they do that so buyers will be forced to bring back the units to them for repairs and pay a $95 diagnostic "bench fee".


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 29, 2017)

debodun... a reloadable 'cash card' is  accepted online.


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2017)

Jackie22 said:


> debodun... a reloadable 'cash card' is  accepted online.



But those charge a monthly "maintenance " fee.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2017)

debodun said:


> Maybe I can go back to the store where I first bought the one I have now - it's a repair shop and they sell refurbs and they accepted my personal check. However, their stock depends on how many they've been able to cobble together. I think what they do is take an old system that was surrendered or unclaimed, wipe the HD, install an OS and upgrade the memory. I know when I tried to get online help with a problem once, they asked me about some specs on my system. Then they refused to help saying I had pirated software - the OS didn't jive with the hardware, or some such explanation. What the shop probably does is have a "blanket" software license and loads whatever is needed on all the computers they offer for sale. I know I didn't get any recovery disks when I bought it. I think they do that so buyers will be forced to bring back the units to them for repairs and pay a $95 diagnostic "bench fee".



That is how I bought mine about 4 years ago, came completely loaded with software..I was cheaper than buying new and having to pay for the software..I it bites the dust, I will junk it and go back and buy another refurbished!!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 30, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I bought my new  "All-in-One"  Dell  desktop  @  Best Buy.  It's neat;  no big tower etc.
> 
> The monitor IS the computer.  Other parts: keyboard and the mouse.  That's IT !   Luv it.


 That's how mine is also except its a HP


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 30, 2017)

debodun said:


> Out of curiosity, since my current system is going for 6 years old, I looked online at the closest WalMart and Target stores to see what was in stock in the way of desktops. They are either out of stock or I'd have to order online and have it delivered to the store (which probably requires a credit card). What's going on with the computer shortage? It's like brick & mortar stores do not stock much anymore.



The best and most long-lasting computer I had came from NewEgg.  
I ordered the one I'm currently using online from Walmart, and purchased a replacement from there a few months ago.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 28, 2017)

The last 2 Christmases our kids treated us to a desktop each.  Santa Claus delivered them in his brown truck.
I have only used a laptop a few times.  I don't like the scratch pad navigation.  On my desktop I use a trackball and would not have anything else.
My keyboard has yellow keys with large print letters on the keys.  It works great, it is a EZsee brand.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 30, 2017)

Manatee said:


> The last 2 Christmases our kids treated us to a desktop each.  Santa Claus delivered them in his brown truck.
> I have only used a laptop a few times. * I don't like the scratch pad navigation.*  On my desktop I use a trackball and would not have anything else.
> My keyboard has yellow keys with large print letters on the keys.  It works great, it is a EZsee brand.



There's a way around that-  when I was using a laptop regularly, I connected a mouse to it.  Much easier to use.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 6, 2017)

New Egg is good, but my favorite online electronics store is Tiger Direct. I buy all kinds of things from them and have always gotten great service. Also, close to where I live are two different places that build computers, and they're a great alternative if you can live without a brand name logo. The last PC I bought from one of the builders was a gaming edition with mega-fans because they happened to have it on special that day. You can't go wrong with good air circulation because computers tend to die young from overheating. 

My current desktop is a Dell microtower that I bought refurbished in the midst of a crisis. I've thrown in a better fan, added RAM, switched to SSD and replaced the other hard drive, so pretty much all the Dell that's left is the logo on the case. I like this little desktop unit because it's very easy to work on. The lid pops open at the push of a button so I don't deal with tiny screws.

I've got two huge monitors, kick-ass speakers, a laser mouse and an advanced keyboard so I prefer the desktop to the laptop. I never use a laptop with its scrolling device or the silly keyboards that come attached to them. I add a good mouse and plug in a keyboard.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> There's a way around that-  when I was using a laptop regularly, I connected a mouse to it.  Much easier to use.




I do exactly the same thing if I'm using my lappy.. I can't control the track pad ..so I just attach a small mouse... Also if I'm using the laptop on my knees instead of a table, I use a faux leather place mat  on the arm of the sofa to roll the mouse on.....


----------



## Wandrin (Oct 6, 2017)

My advice is to first figure out what you want.  If you are desktop lover, I'd consider a good laptop with a plug-in external monitor.  Read the reviews and articles online and narrow the search to a few contenders.  Some places still have back to school specials going on, but around Thanksgiving the deals will be pretty good.  But the key is to know what you want in advance, so you recognize a good deal on a good computer.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2017)

My Desktop is a MAC.... only a 24''  monitor and a keyboard and a little tiny silver box about 6''x6'' ...No Ugly Big tower that draws in all the dust to slow down the fan


----------

